# Zebra Snail - White areas on shell?



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a new zebra snail. It is not acting sick and it moves around pretty fast. Faster than I thought snails ever were. I noticed that it has these white areas on the shell. I'm not sure what they are. One is on the tip, the other is in the middle of the shell (looks like light reflecting off the shell in the photo, but it really isn't) and some around the edges along the bottom of the shell. When I got it there was the white spot on the tip of its shell. Maybe the others spots were there too and I just didn't notice. 

I hope this picture is clear enough. If not I can probably take it out of the tank for a few and try to get a better look and picture. Any advice/suggestions for this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

No photo?


----------



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

*Picture working now?*

So odd. When I log on from my computer I can see the picture, but from my phone no picture. Hmmmm..... Hopefully it will show up this time.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I see image tags on the first post with nothing in between them.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

same here I have worked with snails for longer then I have fish so might be of help if the pix was work


----------

